

Cleaner CSS skin for hacker news in Chrome. - willdaybleagain
http://pastebin.com/ZhmwdLNL
Install it using Stylebot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;stylebot&#x2F;oiaejidbmkiecgbjeifoejpgmdaleoha?hl=en<p>Screen grab: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bnk.ai&#x2F;uIyz<p>I&#x27;ve been using this for a while, one of the guys in the studio said I should share. :)<p>&lt;3
======
tlongren
I like it. Thank you. Would be nice if it'd show an orange up arrow after I
upvote something though.

~~~
willdaybleagain
Can do! :)

